# Rapport informations / espace sur site et forum macgé



## naas (10 Mai 2016)

C'est moi ou il y a plus de blanc que d'informations sur les pages forum et macgénation ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Mai 2016)

naas a dit:


> macgénation


----------



## peyret (10 Mai 2016)

naas a dit:


> C'est moi ou il y a plus de blanc que d'informations sur les pages forum et macgénation ?


C'est toi.....


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2016)

machination 
ce correcteur est plein de surprise.

bon si on fait un ratio texte/pixels blanc c'est pas moi la.


----------



## Anthony (10 Mai 2016)

Ça a été plus dense à une époque, mais je ne suis pas sûr que nous ayons envie d'y revenir : https://web.archive.org/web/20050713024147/http://www.macgeneration.com/

(Quoique, je garde un souvenir ému de cette maquette : https://web.archive.org/web/20100515170508/http://www.macgeneration.com/)


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2016)

Ouch, quand on revoit ça, ça pique les yeux.


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2016)

Il y avait même une version texte ultra légère du temps du edge


----------



## Anthony (11 Mai 2016)

On va essayer des choses un peu différentes sur ce plan d'ici la fin de l'année, je serai curieux d'avoir ton avis, tiens. (Mais ça ne sera vraiment pas aussi dense qu'avant.)


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2016)

Voici le haut de ce fil sur iPhone 6.
Le contenu du fil est en bas et accessible via 2 ou 3 balayages.


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça a été plus dense à une époque, mais je ne suis pas sûr que nous ayons envie d'y revenir : https://web.archive.org/web/20050713024147/http://www.macgeneration.com/
> 
> (Quoique, je garde un souvenir ému de cette maquette : https://web.archive.org/web/20100515170508/http://www.macgeneration.com/)



Au moins c'était pas trop lourd en data et on avait une sacrée dose d'infos en un seul coup d'oeil !!!


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2016)

on dirait les vieux cons contre les modernes


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2016)

naas a dit:


> on dirait les vieux cons contre les modernes



Comme la chanson des enfoirés ?


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2016)

Non mais sérieux il y'a un nombre de pixels utiles impressionnants .
je peux comprendre l'esthétique de la chose, et je trouve cela beau, mais c'est compensé par un déplacement augmenté coté navigation, donc le beau contre la navigation... je préfère la navigation.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça a été plus dense à une époque, mais je ne suis pas sûr que nous ayons envie d'y revenir : https://web.archive.org/web/20050713024147/http://www.macgeneration.com/
> 
> (Quoique, je garde un souvenir ému de cette maquette : https://web.archive.org/web/20100515170508/http://www.macgeneration.com/)



Wahou  ! Je n'avais jamais vu ce premier lien ! 

Après je confirme que je garde également un souvenir ému de la deuxième maquette... j'aimais bien


----------

